# -  ?

## Strecoza

, :       ,    ()    ,     .
    "" -    ,  ?

 ,    ?

----------


## !

,      -     4,     , ,  " ,    5 ( )"    .       .

----------


## Strecoza

,   ?
  ,        .        .    ,    .
   .

----------


## Cabron

:
  ,    ,     .
 , 1-1,5           3    .
 !

       (    10 ),     ,       . 
 :Wow:

----------


## Serafim

-   ,      (-)            ,

----------


## B@lex

> -   ,      (-)         ,


   :           1-1,5 ,     ,

----------


## Nadalz

*B@lex*



> 1-1,5 ,


,      . .   !

----------


## B@lex

> ,      . .   !


        ...
   ,         ,   /        ...

----------


## Strecoza

?

----------


## B@lex

> ?


. paraphe - ,  , ),      ,     (        ).
 :Smilie:

----------


## Strecoza

!   !      -    :Smilie: 

      ,    ?    ?

----------


## Strecoza

-     --  :Smilie:

----------


## B@lex

> ,    ?    ?


  ?    ,     +

----------


## Strecoza

.    -      .
            - ? ( )....
 ,     , -   :Smilie: 
  -     ?

----------

,     (     )?  ?         ??

----------

3  (   1 ) (  ,       3 ).    ()     ,   8  ( ).     ,     ,              2 ,   .   6 ,  .
  45  -  ( ), ,       __________ (  ) .
, , .
!!!
    .         .
. Ѩ.  !

----------

-    ,   ,   ,     ,    ,   2,     ,     ,     , ....  ...........

   ,     ,  ,   -,    ?!

----------


## Dubinkin

> ,     ,  ,   -,    ?!


  "", ...

----------


## Gamil

.
:
http://www.bereg.net/marks.phtml?mark=74

----------

(   ,    )   ,     .    :        .

----------

,   ,   ,      .  ,   ,              -  .     ,  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> (   ,    )   ,     .    :        .


     .

----------


## B@lex

> 


 -    -)))   ,          ))))))

----------

> :
>   ,    ,     .
>  , 1-1,5           3    .
>  !
> 
>        (    10 ),     ,       .


, ,  !

----------

